# Flathead location vs. size



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey guys, just wondering what everyone else thinks on this subject, especially as far as rivers go. In my experience it seems that smaller flatheads relate to rocky areas much more than do larger fish. In rivers, it seems large fish spend part of their season around rocks (near dams) after them move upstream earlier in the year, but dont stay in that area, while small fish are found there all year. In lakes I've heard of many more small fish caught around rocks then wood or other cover elements. I fish the scioto river alot, and when I'm not in school I travel and fish all over the state. Im becoming frustrated in the scioto. I fish an area near a dam quite often, and it produces great numbers of fish, but very rarely are they over ten pounds. I know these fish are growing larger, but where do they go after they reach a certain maturity level? We've caught just a handfull there between 15 and 20 pounds, but its rare. Might the bigger fish move there to spawn then move back downstream?
Thanks for any help,
-Joe
(im fishing more northern scioto stretches, near columbus)


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ive caught my biggest flat out of the river around big rocks 24.12 lbs but i think in a stretch of river 500 yards or so there is only one big flathead. Due to the fact that flatheads will push another big flathead out and it will have too look for the next best stretch of river. thats why i think its hard too catch big flats out of the river because there is only one good one in a long stretch. I think the key to catch the biggest flathead in the river is to fish the very very best stretch because thats were the biggest will be. My guess is where you are fishing is not the best stretch of river around that area. Keep fishing different stretchs until you find the big one.... I know its easier said than done.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Fishing for the big ones below dams is gonna be a rough proposition. You may occasionally find a decent sized one there this time of year (pre-spawn) when they're on the move but you'll have alot better odds downstream in the best cover you can find. Big Flatheads prefer low current areas with good cover (logjams,downed trees etc.). They rarely move far from their lair in the daytime. To catch the big ones in the daytime you have to pretty much drop your bait right on 'em and hope they're hungry. It's a pretty low percentage strategy.
At night they feed more actively and usually have a particular route they follow but again they'll probably be pretty close to home. Try a shallow run/flat not far off the shoreline and not too far from cover. In a really good stretch of a quality Flathead river it's common for there to be more than one big one. Sometimes there will be multiple fish in a really good logjam. The Scioto north of the city isn't what i'd term good flathead water though. The numbers and sizes just aren't that great compared to SOUTH of the city. The further south the better, though there are definitely some trophy sized Flatties just south of Columbus. If you're really serious about catching a 20 to 40 pounders in the Scioto then...
1. Fish Farther South
2. Find an area of the river off the beaten path with the above mentioned features
3. Fish from 7 pm on (particularly right around dusk and the first few hours after dark)
4. Fish quietly and use as little light as possible
5. Big baits for big fish. Live bluegill,Warmouth,Shad,Suckers,Big Chubs. Cut-bait can be successful as well but live bait would be the first option. And make sure they're LIVELY.
6. Make sure you have the tackle to handle a big one. A baitcasting or spinning reel with 25 to 30 lb test MINIMUM on a rod heavy enough to steer a big flathead away from cover.
7. Don't forget a good large net and your camera (gotta have pictures of your trophy)

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am different than most, here are my biggest catches from last year.

55-lbs
45-lbs
42-lbs

All these flatheads came in the daytime, all from deep river holes, and on cut bait


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am gonna disagree with Ducky on one point. A good hole will hold multiple nice fish. We used to fish a hole on the Scioto south of Columbus and pull double digit flatties in a night, with most being in the 20-30lb range. We used to call it the jungle because there was so much cover in the water. A good hole with cover will hold multiple fish. Flathead fishing on rivers is all about your location.

Jake


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

especially as far as rivers go

quote
In my experience it seems that smaller flatheads relate to rocky areas much more than do larger fish

not in my experience as some of my largest fish have came from rocky/gravely transition areas where the bottom changes from mud to hard.

quote
i think in a stretch of river 500 yards or so there is only one big flathead. Due to the fact that flatheads will push another big flathead out and it will have too look for the next best stretch of river.

i always say the best time to catch a big shovelhead is just after i reel this one in.i have caught more doubles of 30lb+ fish almost back to back.now if the pushing myth were true how would i be able to do that? i think the only time they become really territorial is during spawning.there is an area that is by my estimate 150-200 yds long that on several occasions i have caught 4-5 fish 20 - 40 lbs in an outing.

quote
Flathead fishing on rivers is all about your location.
how true!!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

flathunter said:


> I am different than most, here are my biggest catches from last year.
> 
> 55-lbs
> 45-lbs
> ...


Yeah..But i think you've got all those flats in that stretch down there trained to bite on your cut-bait in the day. All kidding aside they can certainly be caught on cut bait in the day as well. Particularly in Jack's section of the scioto down South.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Well transition areas are far different from areas composed entirely of rock 200 feet in every direction. I too have found bigger fish in slow water, especially around wood. Larger baits seem to produce larger fish, though I have caught big fish on small baits. Most of our attention lately has been paid to areas south of columbus, but areas that aren't too far away, as I still have class at 8:30 every am . We usually fish from about 8pm until 2 am or so. When we can afford to we fish until day break, as we've noticed a spike in activity level just before light.

Just recently we cam upon a spot south of what I believe to be the last dam (Greenlawn Ave.). Here there is some deep, slow water filled with deadfalls and lots of bait. Should be some big hungry flats around.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I had a friend who used to catfish that area out of a boat. He used to catch alot of channels and a few flatheads. We fished south of Columbus but just outside the 250 belt. You dont have to go past Circleville to find good water. Amen on the big baits catch big fish. We always used 8"+ suckers for bait and had great success.

Jake


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I had a friend who used to catfish that area out of a boat. He used to catch alot of channels and a few flatheads. We fished south of Columbus but just outside the 250 belt. You dont have to go past Circleville to find good water. Amen on the big baits catch big fish. We always used 8"+ suckers for bait and had great success.
> 
> Jake



Hey Jake. Greetings from a former "valley-ite". Martin's ferry/St Clairsville area huh? My family is from Bellaire & Neffs originally but i've been here in central ohio for many years now. My dad still lives in Bridgeport and my sister in Tiltonsville. I'm gonna have to get down that way soon and fish the big O for some Cats.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Catman, its a small world sometimes. I lived in Columbus for about 9 years then moved back to the valley to finish my teaching degree. Getting back close to the Big O was a nice bonus too. Didn't get out cattin too much last year but I plan to get on them hard this year. If ya make it down, drop me a pm and we can share some bank space for some cats.

Jake


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

hey guys, i havent fishing the scioto south of 270. are there any good places to put a boat in at? thanks!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

fishfrye said:


> hey guys, i havent fishing the scioto south of 270. are there any good places to put a boat in at? thanks!


Good question. And i know alot of folks that would be interested in that info(including myself). I know that when the water level is right (Up at least a little) you could probably get a flatbottomed lightweight boat in at rt 762. There's a small ramp at the rt 22 access in circleville as well. Other than that i'm not aware of any definates between 270 and circleville. If anyone else knows of more please chime in.


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Catman. Rte 22 is the only place that i know of to put in. i just cant think of anywhere else to put in. you have to be carefull when down south on the scioto but man the fishing is fun!!!


----------

